# How to keep maze smoker lit with wood dust



## Scottiev923 (Sep 12, 2022)

I just got finished cold smoking my 4th batch of bacon the other day. I've always had issues keeping the wood dust burning. I've tried filling the whole maze with dust. I've only filled it half way. This last time I only filled about 5"-6" and it kept burning for about 1.5 hours. When I filled up another 5"-6", it went out shortly after it got to the 2nd dose of wood dust. Any suggestions as to how to fill the maze smoker sand keep it burning by itself? Thsanks!


----------



## BigW. (Sep 12, 2022)

Is it getting enough air?  Maybe try sitting it up off the bottom of the smoker?


----------



## bill1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Either needs more oxygen (air) or more heat (closer to a heat source).  Maybe both.  

Note that if you get to a point that the sawdust fuel is flaming up and burning too rapidly, well then you went too far and then have the opposite problem and need to _remove _O2 and/or heat.  

I think pellets are a little more forgiving in this regard because they don't pack tightly and allow a bit more air to circulate around each pellet.  Sawdust packs pretty tight so only the outer surface gets the oxidizing air.  

But plenty of folks love sawdust and get great results so you can too.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 12, 2022)

What are you using for a cook chamber ?  As stated above...  sounding like an air issue ...


----------

